# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  guess origins of these womans

## Bodin

untitleddd[1].jpgimages[2].jpg images[3] (3).jpg image4.jpg

Are they from : a) Scandinavia b) Russia c) Israel d) Balkans e) Turkey f) italia g) France

----------


## Goga

Balkans. But it is hard for me to say they're from Croatia or Serbia.

----------


## MarTyro

Very hard. The first one is before a map with Greece, Balkan, Italy. So I think also of *Balkans*, because I guess they are not Italians. Could also be Turkey and immigrated Israelis tough. The only one I would cancel as possibility of the list is Scandinavia.

----------


## Nova123

b) Russia or d) Balkans Or Jewish settlers to modern day Israel of East European origin (i.e. European converts to Judaism)

----------


## Bodin

> Very hard. The first one is before a map with Greece, Balkan, Italy. So I think also of *Balkans*, because I guess they are not Italians. Could also be Turkey and immigrated Israelis tough. The only one I would cancel as possibility of the list is Scandinavia.


Why would you exclude Scandinavia , because of map or something else ? And why dont you believe they from Italy?

----------


## MarTyro

> Why would you exclude Scandinavia , because of map or something else ? And why dont you believe they from Italy?


I was many times in Nort Italy, also in France, Croatia, Sweden and Russia. I can't give you a definite reason, but I try which contries I would exclude: 
a) Scandinavia: women have different facial feature, maybe more round? And no mediterranean element. Pretty sure here.
b) Italy: women have no or little slavic influence (= slight asiatic features?). 
c) France: I am beginning to be uncertain here. But the slavic element is also not notable there. 
d) Russia: I never saw much of mediterranean element (Anatolian and Fertile crescent influence) there. 
e) Turkey: Is also not very probable. If yes the women do not represent a common type there (much more dark and asiatic)
f) Israel: Only if they where immigrating from Balkan or some south-west-slavic region 

So i stay with Balkan. But obviously I can be wrong.

----------


## Antigone

a) Greece
b) Scandanavia
c) Italy or Turkey
d) Russia possibly, I'm having trouble placing her.

Although it is difficult overall to guess as the third picture is the only one with natural hair colour, all the rest have dyed hair which alters their appearance.

----------


## Goga

> Why would you exclude Scandinavia


These women are to small for being from Scandinavia. I like the first one very much. She is very sexy!

Scandinavian females have more athletic bodies and are less slender build...

----------


## Goga

> What do you base this on?


On females here in Amsterdam and ABBA.

In general Dutch women are somehow 'bigger' and more 'athletic' than the Balcanic women. Scandinavia is even more to north, so that's why.

Of course there're also very small Dutch and Scandinavian females. I know I'm generalising it. And maybe I'm very very wrong.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

A lot of Balcanic women I see here on the streets are very tall and slim.

----------


## Goga

> A lot of Balkanic women I see here on the streets are very tall and slim.


Oh yes. You're absolutely right! I made a mistake. People in the Balkans are very tall too.
I made this mistake because I looked to this question from the Dutch perspective. But Dutch folks are one of the tallest in the world. I know some women from the Balkans here in Amsterdam. And compared to the Dutch females, the girls I know are smaller. I made a continuation mistake and labelled all Balkan females as small, without realizing that folks in the Balkans are also one of the biggest folks in the world.
I was not so long ago in Paris and French girls there were very small compared to Dutch people! For me all people outside Holland are small, lol. 

Thanks for correcting me!

Btw, I was never in the Balkans...

----------


## Bodin

They all are from Serbia , so yes they are from Balkans , I tried to show diferences betwen womans in same nation , first and forth one look realy Scandinavian to me ( elongated faces , while Slavic had round faces, ) , but all of you excluded Scandinavia so I maybe mistaken , second one looked very Italian ( North ) to me , and third one looked like mix betwen Balkans and Italy or Greece . First two are short -around 1,60 - 1,65 m , but third had around 1,85 m and forth around 1,75- 1,80m . 
They all are realy beautifull , and yes Goga me to think first one is most beautifull

----------


## MarTyro

> They all are from Serbia , so yes they are from Balkans , I tried to show diferences betwen womans in same nation , ... They all are realy beautifull , and yes Goga me to think first one is most beautifull


I think the last one ist the most beautiful.  :Wink: 

Here is a new round of womens all of the same place of the searched country:

South GermanySloveniaAustriaCroatiaSwitzerlandNorth ItalyBosnia and HerzegovinaAlbania

----------


## Goga

These women are definitely Germanic. They could be from Switzerland, some of them look like they're relatives of Federer, lol. But I say South Germany!

----------


## Catchabus

Ever changing women:

http://tv.repubblica.it/spettacoli-e...=&ref=HRESS-20

----------


## Bodin

> I think the last one ist the most beautiful. 
> 
> Here is a new round of womens all of the same place of the searched country:
> 
> South GermanySloveniaAustriaCroatiaSwitzerlandNorth ItalyBosnia and HerzegovinaAlbania


 I would say they are from Bosnia , eventualy Albania?

----------


## Alan

Albanian I believe.

----------


## MarTyro

EDIT: They are all from south-eastern Switzerland (Graubünden, Rumantsch/Raetic region); so Goga was partially right, as they should be only in part Germanic. For the rest they should have more mountain-caucasus heritage (old Raetians, old goat and cattle people) and they also for me reassemble some features of Balcanic women and maybe also some anatolian?

----------


## Bodin

> EDIT: They are all from south-eastern Switzerland (Graubünden, Rumantsch/Raetic region); so Goga was partially right, as they should be only in part Germanic. For the rest they should have more mountain-caucasus heritage (old Raetians, old goat and cattle people) and they also for me reassemble some features of Balcanic women and maybe also some anatolian?


Yes some of them look realy Anatolian to me also , but some of them realy Albanian . Could it be conected with fact that in Noricum lived Panonian ( Illyrian ) tribes under Celtic and Liburni rule , and southeast Switzerland is on Raetian border with Noricum.
Also Raetia is been realy much conected with Etruscans , and they comed from Anatolia . They dont look a lot like Georgians and that is another population with strong G , aldo G is strong in Anatolia to

----------


## Bodin

Guess origins of these womans ( they are not all from same country) :
274892_100002841232297_2677557_n[1].jpg


a) Scandinavia b) Turkey c) Balkans d) East europe e) Italy f) Caucasus

----------


## Haustor

I guess they all are from Balkan.

----------


## MarTyro

> Guess origins of these womans ( they are not all from same country) : a) Scandinavia b) Turkey c) Balkans d) East europe e) Italy f) Caucasus


2 looks mediterranean (Albany?), 1 and 5 like a balcanic admixture, 3 4 6 with visible slavic influence, could 4 have had ancestors outside balcanic/slavic regions?

----------


## Haustor

That is very interesting analysis MarTyro.
I would say that 5 and 6 are the most slavic looking because of smaller and roundish heads (perhaps number 4 as well).
Number 3 looks like have a germanic (perhaps nordic) admixture.
Number 1 and 2 look like they have near eastern or mediterranean admixture. Number 1 could pass for me as Italian.

----------


## Bodin

1 , 5 and 6 are from Denmark ( so Scandinavian ) ; 2 and 3 are from Serbia ( 3 is Bosniack ) and 4 is from Croatia ( so Balkans ) .

----------


## MarTyro

I would be much easier if all womens have no make-up and natural hair color, but it would be not so interesting to guess.

----------


## Bodin

> I would be much easier if all womens have no make-up and natural hair color, but it would be not so interesting to guess.


Yes i know , but where to find woman with no make up and with natural hair color . Even if she would be found , I dont believe she would be willing to take pictures. :Smile:

----------

